# How much Orijen?



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I've been feeding Kaiser 2 cups of Orijen 2x a day...so 4 cups total. He acts like he is starving (though I know he isn't) and proceeds to lick his bowl clean, then Dakota's (she doesn't eat Orijen), then back to his bowl, and then the SCOOP I use for the food. He then tries to get INTO the bags of food. This, from a dog that is generally NOT food motivated. He loves the stuff.

Well I just looked at the bag and realized that I misread it! I thought it said 2 cups/meal (like the LBP food)...but its saying 2 cups/DAY for an adult...and to multiply that by 1 and 1/4 to get the ration for a puppy. Ugh...no WONDER Kaiser has had pudding poops! Gah! I've been feeding him based on the Orijen LBP bag, not the adult/ALS 6fish bag. What a dumdum I am. 

So its 1 and 1/2 to 2 and 1/4 for less active dogs and 2 and 1/4 to 3 and 1/4 for more active dogs. Multiply that by 1 and 1/4...and more or less on average he'd be getting 2 and 3/4 cups...A DAY. 

Ok, so effective immediately he's going to get 1.5 cups a meal, maybe a little less. What do I do with his insistence that he is starving? I don't give him treats unless we are training (and half the time they are his kibble anyway). I plan to just ignore him and just watch how his figure changes, if at all, and how his poops are. 

What amounts are you feeding your puppy?

Kaiser is 7 months, 6 days and was 65lbs about a week ago.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Jazz gets about 1&1/3 cups of 6 Fish twice a day, so roughly 2&2/3 cups a day. I've also been adding a couple spoonfuls of canned food (rotating flavors of Nature's Variety Instinct and Evo lately) and a spoonful or two of pumpkin to her meals as well ... not really because she needs it, but because she's crazy for it. She loves the kibble on its own, but goes absolutely nuts when I 'doctor it up'. She gets treats throughout the day as well and I usually fill her kong with treats and peanut butter, or give her a Merrick Tripe steak patty as a treat shortly before bed.

She is currently just about a week over 9 months old and about 65 lbs.


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Our Jazmyn is currently 9 months old and weighs 63 pounds. She is on Orijen 6 Fish as well and eats 3 to 3.25 cups per day. Because my husband is home during the day, her meal times vary. Also, when we were on a strict feeding routine (say 7:30am and 7pm), she'd get very demanding knowing it was food time, so we change it up to keep her guessing.

She gets about 1-1.5 cups in the morning, and the rest is scattered throughout the day with usually 1 cup for dinner. Same as Ken & Jazz, Jazmyn will get a kong with peanut butter some days as well.

We found going above 3.25 cups per day gives her pudding poop, so even though she demands more food (she'd eat the whole darn bag if she could), we cap her at 3-3.25 cups.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

whew, ok...well I'm excited now to think that maybe his poop will settle into something a little more manageable lol. I just fed him 1.25 cups and he ate it in 30 seconds then went looking for more!
*
How much does a bag of food last you? *


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

I believe a 30lb bag lasts us about a month, maybe a little less? The cost of Orijen here is insane (like $84.99 CAD for the 30lb bag) so we may be moving to a raw diet, still deciding.

To help with the "looking for more", we do her meals in 2 scoops. So if she's getting 1 cup at that time, we split it into 2 half cups haha. Same amount, but she feels like she's getting more LOL.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

The 29.7 lb. bag lasts us a little over a month.

As far as finishing too fast and wanting more than you're feeding, you could try what Lisa suggests, or perhaps try adding something else with the food like some vegetables. Green beans are suppose to be good for adding more quantity without ending up over feeding.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I have the same problem with the poop, my vet said because of the grain free formula that it's low fiber and they need the fiber to help bind the poop? does that make sense? Iv'e been adding some pumpkin, which helps, but it's certainly no the firm poops that she had when I got her from the breeder. I'm thinking of changing to Acana LB puppy as it has rolled oats.

Also, the bag reads (I know it's just a guideline) that a pup my dog's age (4 months) should be getting about 3 cups a day. That is a lot of food, but her weight is good. So should I cut her back? The way I'm feeding her now, you can see ribs if she bends her body or takes a deep breath, but if she's standing normally, you don't see ribs.

Also, what age to you recommend changing to adult food?

ETA: Lisa, wow that's expensive! Too bad you don't have a Ren's Pet Depot near you, they sell the 30lb bags of Lb puppy for I think it's $71.99?
Global Pet foods was more, I think it was $77.99, but it's still a lot cheaper. Do you have a Global near you?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I used to feed Orijen when Aiden was around a year to fifteen months old. He was eating 4-5 cups/day and I had a really hard time getting firm poops and keeping weight on him. 

I don't go by what the bag reads. I judge by the weight of my dog.


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Blackshep: I get it from Global Pet Foods. It runs me about $90 after taxes for the 29.7 lb bag (now that I'm thinking about it, hubby may have thrown a bone or treat on the last bill, so maybe it's a little less, regardless, its an expensive food!)

Jazmyn's poops are usually fairly firm, but she may have the odd soft stool. I think she could use some more weight too, but increasing the amount doesn't work for her.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow, Lisa, you should ask them why they are more than other franchises. 

I say fight it! 

ETA: It might be worth driving further and stocking up on a few bags for that price difference?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am not really sure there is much fiber (other than soluble) in rolled oats -- great for glycemic index for humans though soluble fiber is pretty much a wash for dogs for what I know.

When I looked at the Acana and Orijen Large Breed puppy formulas they actually had fewer calories per cup and more calcium per calorie than the Adult formulas and were more expensive or the same. I would rather control the total calories than cups.

Since the max calcium is not published for any of the Acana formulas I would be more inclined to feed the adult Orijen formulas to a puppy, because they top out at 1.6 to 1.8% and just keep the calories under control.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Nancy, some (but not all for some reason) of the max calcium numbers are published for the Acana formulas. They are not listed on the analysis that appears on the Acana website, but they are on the analysis that is on the back of the bags. All the ones I have checked are the same as for the Orijen foods, i.e. max calcium and phosphorus = 0.2% higher than min calcium and phosphorus. 

Another oddity that I've noticed with the Acana analysis that is on the bag and website - Crude Ash percentage is not published as part of the English language GA, but is listed for most, if not all, of the GA's in other languages.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Interesting. I wrote the company three times trying to get a max number and never did..nor did I get any indication it was on the bag. Neither did I get an answr on ash.

Perhaps they are not committing to a given number and just doing it lot by lot. So is "Humiditee" the ash I would assume? I got 10% on the old formula bag of pacifica.

It still is true though that if you do the math based on calories, the puppy formulas are higher in Ca - AND - protein for a given amount of calories than the adult.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

No, that 10% would be moisture. In the French language analysis the Ash is 'Cendres brutes'.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

what is the cheapest you can find the 6 fish for online? I usually goohle and compare prices, but if you know of a good source for a good price, im definitely interested.

also, what kind of green beans? fresh, canned, frozen? and how much?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> No, that 10% would be moisture. In the French language analysis the Ash is 'Cendres brutes'.


 Ah, 7.5%, much better. I imagine the bag is labeled to the min standards required by our country. Safer route to go labeling wise.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

It seems the basic GA's, at least for the Acana foods, list the minimum required for each region where it is to be sold ... at least that's the most logical assumption I can make as to listing different information in different languages. Some list Ash, but not Moisture, for example.

As far as buying 6 Fish online, it seems the best places are Mr. Chewy, Hearty Pet, PetFlow, and PetFoodDirect ... at least of the websites that I know of and check when adding online sources for the foods on my spreadsheet. They all sell the 29.7 lb. bag for $79.99 currently, the best for you I suppose would be one with the best shipping (many offer free if you fulfill minimum purchase or sign up for regular deliveries), and perhaps one that won't charge tax for out of state purchases. I buy mine from a local store for significantly less than anywhere I've found online ... not sure if they would ship it at the price they sell it locally. They do have a website, but the Champion foods are not among those listed on their page.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

nobody around here carries it locally  id be curious about the store you use...do you mind sharing the website?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You can google all the ones he listed and add doggiefood.com and wag.com
Many give a substantial discount for setting up a scheduled ship (but then allow you to go in and make changes as needed)..consider shipping costs. Doggiefood looks more expensive but they send out regular 10% or 15% off coupons to you in the email. I have had great service with Petflow and with Doggie Food though I like the way Petflow packages the food better.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Kaiser2012 said:


> nobody around here carries it locally  id be curious about the store you use...do you mind sharing the website?


Sent you a PM.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Rocket is 14 months (yesterday) and he weighs 79.6 lbs, is actually quite skinny (enough that at when he swims I'm a little concerned that he's underweight)--you can EASILY feel his ribs through even his long coat, and he gets 4.5 cups a day of Orijen Adult. His poops are a nice darkish color, and firm. He often only goes once a day, about twice-three times a week he goes twice a day. 

I just tried to measure his height at the withers....not sure I did it right, but from what I can tell he's just under 27". Do you put a flat book on the withers or just hold the tape up? Anyhow, thought this might give you a frame of reference.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Mr. Chewy sells it for $67.99 per 29lb bag plus free shipping, and you can set up a delivery schedule. Cheapest I have found, but I'm switching mine to Wellness Core because I can't take the mushy, stinky poops anymore. I ran out and had to pickup a small bag of Wellness since its not sold locally until it arrived. All dogs instantly had firm poops and it didn't hardly smell at all. I love the ingredients and freshness, but when examining them side by side they are so similar that I'd rather just switch.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Kaiser2012 said:


> nobody around here carries it locally  id be curious about the store you use...do you mind sharing the website?



Orijen


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Lakl said:


> Mr. Chewy sells it for $67.99 per 29lb bag plus free shipping, and you can set up a delivery schedule.


Mr. Chewy sells the Adult, Senior, Puppy and Large Breed Puppy formulas of Orijen for $67.99. The 6 Fish and Regional Red formulas are more expensive, with the Regional Red being the most expensive at $86.99 for 29.7 lb.


----------

